# Общий раздел > Новости, факты и мнения > Интересно знать >  Цивилизованное человечество погибнет из-за голых женщин?

## Irina

*Цивилизованное человечество погибнет из-за голых баб?*
Только 10% из 14 миллионов девочек-подростков в России можно назвать практически здоровыми. Об этом рассказал директор Научного центра акушерства, гинекологии и перинатологии РАМН академик Владимир Кулаков. «Еще 10 лет назад практически здоровыми можно было назвать около 30%», - добавил он. По словам Кулакова, перенесенные в подростковом возрасте инфекционные воспалительные заболевания, в том числе передающиеся половым путем, отрицательно влияют на способность к деторождению.

*По данным главного акушера-гинеколога страны, 10 миллионов граждан России бесплодны. Число бесплодных россиянок ежегодно увеличивается на 200–250 тысяч человек.* Сейчас в России 78 миллионов женского населения. Из них репродуктивного возраста, то есть от 15 до 49 лет, - 39,1 миллиона, среди которых бесплодных - 6 миллионов.
Среди мужчин репродуктивного возраста бесплодием страдают 4 млн. человек. «То есть 15% семейных пар страдают бесплодием. Это критический уровень», - отметил Кулаков.

*Мужчин губят...стриптизёрши*

Знаете, какое самое мощное оружие массового поражения на сегодня? Стриптизерши! Оказывается, созерцание обнаженных женских прелестей в большом количестве, как правило, заканчивается раком у мужчин. И так называемое цивилизованное человечество погибнет не из-за какой-то там ядерной бомбы или недостатка ресурсов, а от избытка голых баб. После чего на планете останутся одни мусульмане.


*Это не вымысел, это выводы известного ученого
*
Это не бред, и даже не пересказ футуристического романа. Подобный апокалипсис доказывает известный врач, готовивший еще первых советских космонавтов, автор монументального исследования «Психологическая антропология стресса», академик Леонид Китаев-Смык. Самое интересное – выводы абсолютно светского ученого тесно перекликаются с постулатами основных религий, табуирующих чрезмерную эротизацию. *Свою голую правду академик раскрыл в интервью электронному изданию «Россия за жизнь».
*
- На протяжении последних десятилетий заболевания аденомой (доброкачественная опухоль) и раком простаты, как эпидемия, поражают мужчин в странах европейско-американской цивилизации. К началу нашего века уже у 40% мужчин обнаруживается аденома, а у тех, кому старше 40 лет, это уже половина. В США патологоанатомы выявили рак простаты у 80% мужчин, умерших старше 60 лет. Иначе говоря, многие из них просто не дожили до трагических проявлений этой болезни. Но парадокс: в мусульманских странах нет такого роста мужской онкологии!

*– Почему?* Казалось бы, страны Запада имеют более развитую медицину и в целом более высокий уровень жизни.

–* Я пришёл вот к какому выводу.* В странах, где господствует «общество потребления», в последние десятилетия становится нормой одежда, подчёркивающая и обнажающая женские прелести, говоря научным языком – вторичные половые признаки. Стали навязчивой повседневностью оголенные женские животы и пупки. Также соблазнительно раздражают обтянутые стрейч-джинсами округлые формы и распахнутые декольте…

Все это сексуальные сигналы, пробуждающие желание. В среднем городской мужчина видит подобные «сигналы» по 100–200 раз на дню – и от этого вожделение, не получив реализации, вытесняется в подсознание. Он его как бы не замечает, но кровь при этом получает андрогены. Однако – и вот тут-то ключ к пониманию процесса! – андрогены вбрасываются в кровь не в большом (то есть онкологически безопасном) количестве, а со средней дозировкой, которая является канцерогенной.

В итоге часто возбуждающийся, но неудовлетворённый мужчина получает изнутри своего организма канцерогенную разрушительную атаку, которая приводит к печальному исходу.
*
– Извините, но по вашей логике получается - любое возбуждение должно приводить к соитию?*

*– Да, таков механизм, заложенный в природе*. Эрос между мужчиной и женщиной – инструмент воспроизводства рода, он во всех проявлениях полезен организму. Потому, кстати, религия поощряет брак и супружеские отношения.

Приведу пример из жизни животных, для наглядности и понимания физиологии. Самка инстинктивно ищет лучшего самца, более способного для воспроизведения жизнестойкого потомства – и при этом отбраковывает, отвергает худших представителей. Но вожделение у тех ведь всё равно остаётся… оно не удовлетворено и подавлено… Содержание андрогенов у них в крови сохраняется среднеповышенным, то есть онкологически опасным. Они со временем теряют потенцию, а потом у них развивается рак. Таким образом, отбраковываются слабые, «не лучшие» самцы.

А в науке сейчас накапливаются данные о том, что аналогичные процессы происходят и у людей. Потому модное подчёркивание женских прелестей, провоцирующее сексуальное вожделение, следует рассматривать как создание «сексуального стресса». Из-за него включается сложный комплекс «сексуальной отверженности», завершающийся импотенцией и даже раком.

*– И здесь – объяснение, почему богатые и развитые народы Запада вымирают?*

*– Да, конечно, это один из важнейших механизмов.* Я сделал такой вывод и стараюсь публично донести его до всех: мода, обнажающая женщин, ведёт европейские этносы к депопуляции (вымиранию). Их место на земле замещают народы, хранящие целомудрие и закрытость своих женщин, и тем самым берегущих своих мужчин. В первую очередь, народы Ислама.

– *Но ведь население Африки, Азии и Южной Америки ходит вообще голышом. Там ведь жаркий климат… Как же они?*

– *А я задам встречный вопрос: а долго ли живут такие народы в целом и отдельные личности в частности? Высока ли их культура и цивилизация?* Поймите: культ обнажённого тела, захвативший античных греков и римлян, привёл их именно к вымиранию. Где они сейчас? Стёрты с карты планеты. Причём, стёрты не столько военными действиями, сколько – разрушены изнутри. То, что в Библии и Коране сказано про обитателей городов Содом и Гоморра – один из многочисленных примеров. Они пошли путём саморазрушения, нарушая законы природы и ломая естественные её механизмы (кстати, «содомизм», гомосексуализм – это предельное выражение того гедонизма, господства чувственности, к которому ведёт обнажение в одежде).

С другой стороны по-прежнему живы народы, соблюдающие традиционные ценности своих предков. Это мусульманские этносы, но таковыми, кстати, были и предки современных славян. Посмотрите на женскую одежду XIX века у всех российских народов: женская одежда прикрывает тело просторными, долгополыми платьями, сарафанами, нигде не облегая фигуру и ни в коем случае не подчёркивая грудь. Это одежда яркая, праздничная, многоцветная (часто с обилием красного), но – украшая женщину, она привлекала мужчину… без эротических призывов.

Вспомните старое русское выражение «опростоволоситься» – то есть, случайно сбросить платок, открыть волосы, что означает «совершить оплошность, сделать глупость, которую следует срочно поправить». Посмотрите древнерусские фрески, иконы и рукописи, портреты дам прошлого века, образы крестьянок – вы увидите культуру целомудренно красивой женской одежды!

А многие женщины XXI века буквально роют могилу мужскому здоровью своими обнажёнными ногами и глубокими вырезами. Каждая красавица, отправляясь на свидание в топике, делает всего одного – счастливцем, а десятерых по дороге – инвалидами. Стриптизёрш вообще можно назвать «оружием массового поражения», уже превратившим западную цивилизацию в общество больных мужчин.

–* И какой же выход?* Тут ведь ещё сложность в том, что Россия – огромная страна с десятками разных народов и религий. Можно ли всем что-то сделать вместе, чтобы не исчезнуть, как древние греки?

– *Очень просто.* Есть механизмы влияния на моду, как выражение Красивого и Престижного, в частности, через СМИ. Стоит дать четкий сигнал: «вернём моду чуть-чуть назад к традиционным формам наших народов!» – и всё будет нормально. Повторю: культура одежды была у всех народов, придерживающихся религиозных традиций.

Не надо звать на тысячелетия назад в «золотой век» – достаточно вернуть оптимальное соотношение красоты и здоровья, найденное верное понимание предназначения одежды. Уверяю вас: даже китайцы, которые сейчас обшивают весь мир, станут по нашему заказу поставлять не «западную моду», а то, что мы спросим!
Источник: KMnews

----------

